# Football (Soccer) Games in Abu Dhabi



## NoWhereNorth (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

The other day at the Wahda Mall in Abu Dhabi, I came across a kiosk selling soccer tickets for the Wahda local team. I was surprised how cheap they were compared to sports tickets back in Canada. They are selling tickets for 50 AED for seats behind the sheikh's row, that is if I understood her correctly. I guess they are not as pro I guess.

My wife and I are interested in going to a live game. Is it considered acceptable by the culture here for a woman to attend a live game?


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

I've seen such game (Al Wahda team) on TV and I must admit that I had to switch channels to Bundesliga afterwards.. Level is bad, so don't expect much. And re price - normal seats are 10 AED, so 50 AED for VIP seems legit.


----------



## NoWhereNorth (Mar 22, 2013)

I figured for this price it should be sad to watch. But if the atmosphere is nice, then it might be a fun thing to do by being there at the stadium. I am thinking something for the family to do, but not sure if the stadium is a family environment.


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

it should be quite empty, so there's enough space for everyone - it's one
secondly - it's UAE, so no football hooligans - so family friendly i guess


----------

